# Honey moisture content and weight.



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

How much water/moisture weight is 1% change in a gallon/12# of honey?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Not sure what the question is but 12 pounds of honey is 192 ounces. 1% of that is 1.92 ounces. Since honey is heavier than water your answer might be around 1 1/2 ounces but I'm not great at math so take that into account!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I think a better why to ask the question is... How much weight is lost for every 1% of moisture content you reduce (dry) from your honey. I thought about it and came up with the same as you. I suppose it's a simple problem I just couldn't get my head around it.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

So I believe my first thoughts were messed up as far as figures so I deleted them.But I think it does stand true that the one percent is not a set amount that you can keep subtracting. It changes slightly each time as the total weight drops. If I'm correct!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I'm confused!

The percentage value change against the weight was why I worded my original question with a given weight.

I bet honey packers understand the value of each % point in their product.

Are large sellers of honey compensated on weight alone? Are they given a "bonus" for lower moisture honey or is it all the same as long as its dry enough?

Dairy farmers sell on weight and butterfat content.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

In this video it shows them marking individual barrels with moisture content which suggest that maybe they are sold based on that information.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcHxEG3kdDE&sns=em

It's a good video showing fine examples of honey house staff.
Unfortunately the entire video is narrated in Canadian! ( I understood some of it because my wife is from the upper Midwest)


----------

